# Grizzly 6" Benchtop Jointer G0725



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone purchased and used one of these?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-x-28-Benchtop-Jointer/G0725

If so, would you tell me a little bit about it. I don't have the space for a full sized jointer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I saw that unit the other day and I thought it looked almost identical to the Delta and Porter Cable units. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_80877-70-PC...inter&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=jointer&facetInfo=

When I purchased a new one last year, I quickly realized it wasn't going to be quite what I wanted/needed. I think it will depend on what you are going to use it for. The bed lengths seemed to me too short for 3-4' pieces and longer. A coworker bought the unit from me and uses it for picture frames. It seems perfect for that sized pieces. 

NOTE: There is a Shop Notes plan for building table extensions and for a portable cabinet for that style/size jointer. Let me know if you want it and I can email it too you.

Mark


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

I looked at the Lowe's units and saw that the fence is made out of lightweight aluminium without any support in the back and the one from Grizzly has a thicker cast fence. 

Most of the things I do are shorter than 4', and I don't have a lot of space.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

According to their catalog it says:
1 1/2hp motor
Cast iron table 28 1/2"x 6 1/4"
Fence size 22 7/8"x 4 5/16"
2 knife cutterhead
Cutterhead speed 10,000 rpm
Maximum depth of cut 1/8"
Cuts per minute 20,000
Infeed table adjustable top (which means the rear table isn't adjustable which personally I don't like)
40 degree and 90 degree fence stops

Model comes with an built-in dust collection from a 2 1/2" dust port (which is just a bag hanging off the end of the table)
Price new runs $235.00 with $49.00 shipping.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I used a bench top jointer for several years. If you are trying to joint anything over 3', make space for a large one. You won't regret it.


----------

